# Ihr müsst mich beraten-ich blick nimmer durch



## Gullynbg (12. Oktober 2002)

Hey,
also ich will mir ne Digicam holen,aber die Masse an Angeboten hat mich erschlagen!

Ich sag euch mal,was ich will:

- mindestens 2,besser 3 megapixel
- Preis bis maximal 350 euro

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?
Was ist gut/was schlecht?

Es wäre nett,wenn mir da jemand unter die Arme greifen könnte.Ich bin total unerfahren auf diesem Gebiet..

Gruß


----------



## Vitalis (12. Oktober 2002)

Dideldum.. ich kann immer die Canon PowerShot A40 empfehlen.

In diesen Threads kannst darüber mehr lesen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=23623
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=21542


----------



## goela (13. Oktober 2002)

Ich selbst habe die Canon Powershot S30! Die hat 3.3Mio Pixel!! Leider aber auch teuer!!!

Wenn Du Bild bis zu einer maximalen Gösse von 11x15cm machen willst, dann reicht ne 2Mio Pixel Camera!!!!

Die A40 ist sicherlich zu empfehlen!!!


----------

